# Unusual Depression pies



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I got an old cookbook from my grandma that she used in the 30's, thought you might like these well maybe not so unusual but definately creative pies

Blackberry Jam pie
3 eggs, 1/2 c sugar, 1 c sour cream, 3T sugar, 1T melted butter, 1 c blackberry jam, 1T corn starch, few grains salt

beat egg yoks till thick, add cream, butter, jam. combine 1/2c sugar, salt and corn starch add to first mixture, mix thoroughly. pour into pastry, bak 425 for 25 min. cover with merigue of egg whites and 3T sugar, brown at 325 for 20 min.

Apple FLuff Pie
2 cups apple sauce, 2 eggs, 2 T lemon juice, 1 T flour, few grains salt
combine apple sauce, egg yolks, lemon juice flour and salt cook over hot water until smooth and thick. fold in stiff beaten egg whites, pour into pastry, bake at 425 until crust is borwn and filling firm

Vinegar Pie
2 c boiling water, 3/4 c vinegar, 1 c sugar, 3 T flour, 3 eggs, 1t lemon flavor, 1/3t salt, 3 T sugar

beat egg yolks till thick. Add 1 cup sugar, flour and salt. Mix thoroughly. Add boiling water slowly, stir constantly. Add vinegar, cook over hot water until thick and smooth. add salt and lemon flavor. pour into pastry, cover with emrique made of egg whites and 3 T sugar, bake at 325 20 minutes.

Carrot Pie
1 c cooked mashed carrots, 2/3 c brown sugar, 1 c milk, 2 eggs well beaten, 1.2 t cinnamon, 1/2 t ginger, 1/4 teaspoon salt

combine ingredients, pour into pastry. Bake 450 until crust is brown and 
filling firm.

Heh, a few pages back we have Casserole of Tongue, Creamed Sweetbreads, Boiled Pig's feet, Scalloped pig's feet, Pickled Pig's feet(lots of notes on this one), Baked Heart, Kidney Stew, Creamed Brains.

And Frog legs, Squirrel Stew and Fried Squirrel.

It's been fun reading through her first cookbook (I have my other grandma's notebook too--she kept clippings and made a scrapbook)

OMG, I just found a handwritten recipe for Sour Cream cookies from my great grandma, my aunt made these awesome sour cream chocolate chip cookies--I'm soooooo hoping I finally have the recipe!!!! eeeeeeeee!!! 

Y'all have any Depression era goodies? THere's actually a lot of good looking recipes for old fashioned goodies and "creative" dishes in this book 

THe Household Searchlight Recipe Book


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I have a recipe at home for my great-great-grandmother's applesauce cake. I should bake one this weekend, with some of the applesauce that I canned (1 jar didn't seal). I don't put shortening in mine but rather lard, which would have been the original ingredient back in the day. And I use at least 50% whole wheat flour anytime a recipe calls for white flour.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

WELLLLLLL....HELLO!!!! How's about sharing the cookie recipe. Sounds yummy! (Please!) OH yea....thanks for the pie recipes....putting them in dessert file.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

haha okay-verbatim

"Mother Smith's SOur Cream Cookies

2 cups white sugar
1 cup butter
1 cup sour cream
1 rounding teaspoon soda
2 eggs beaten
1/2 t salt
1 t vanilla
Flour enough to make a soft dough to handle nicely(3-4 cups)
chill
375-400 oven 6-9 minutes
By Our Dear Mother
Stella

my aunt added chocolate chips. my aunt's cookies were awesome!!!!



And just for fun here's the recipe for Creamed Brains(since Halloween is coming up)

1 brain
1 cup white sauce
Salt, pepper and paprika

Cover brain with slightly salted cold water. Let stand 2 hours. Drain. Cover with boiling water. Boil 20 minutes. Drain. Chill quickly. Remove the fibers. Cut in pieces. Add white sauce. Season to taste. Serve in patty shells. If desired add 1 tablespoon chopped green peppers and 1 tablespoon chopped pimiento may be added to give variety in flavor. 4 servings.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, the joke going about in my family when I was growing up was that the higher up on he pig that your meat came from, the better off you were. So, the pig's feet would be 'low on the hog', or "po' folks food", while the 'feather bones' would 'high on the hog', so to speak. Regarding your family's 'receipt' book, it would be interesting if you could post a scan of it sometime. Family treasures such as this should not be lost to the sands of time. After all, if hard times are a-comin', one should learn how to get by 'low on the hog', if you get my drift...


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Gee thanks Wyld Thang! Gonna try these today.....mmmmm with or without chocolate chips.....oh heck I will make both! Thanks again!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Guess we'll have to learn to like pig's feet and head cheese.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

I remember my mom making a version of the vinegar pie - I think she called it a cobbler tho. Being hungary (we thought) kids we thought it was good. I remember it was sweet and tart at the same time. Maybe I should try the pie!


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm going to give them a try.
Here is my mom's vinegar conconut pie 
Slightly beat three eggs and 1 1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1/2cup melted butter
1Tbs.vinegar
1/4 Lbs or 1 cup cocoanut
Pour into an unbaked pie crust Bake for 10 min.at 400 and then 15 min 370 and then 20 min at 350.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I'll try it with apple cider vinegar--or I have a bottle of pear vinegar

heheh, anybody make the creamed brains yet? with a side of fava beans?


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

In A Gulf Coast Town In Fl. My Grandmother Made Robin [the Bird] Pies. Said To Be Delicious. Sounds Similar To A Chicken Pot Pie W/vegetables In It.

Not A Pie, But For The Kids' Lunch Boxes She Made Biscuit Sandwich With A Slice Of Raw Onion For The Filling. They Lived Too Far From The School To Walk Home For Lunch.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

> In A Gulf Coast Town In Fl. My Grandmother Made Robin [the Bird] Pies. Said To Be Delicious. Sounds Similar To A Chicken Pot Pie W/vegetables In It


I'd have to be real hungry for that.I've heard of black bird pie.:hand:
My grandmother use to cook squirrel pot pie.



> Not A Pie, But For The Kids' Lunch Boxes She Made Biscuit Sandwich With A Slice Of Raw Onion For The Filling. They Lived Too Far From The School To Walk Home For Lunch.


 Reminds me of the odd sandwiches my mom use to make for lunch.She's make a tomato ,red onion, pineapple or banana sandwich for lunch. I still like them.


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

Insocal could you share your applesauce cake recipe too please? As soon as I am done with all these darn(after the 3rd box of itty bitty pears they no longer are fun to peel) pears I will be canning boxes of apples into sauce and pie filling. I would love another good recipe. A tried and true one. 

Thank you so much Wyld Thang!! Those recipes look great. I saved them and passed them onto a friend that is a pie-aholic. Also thank you for the sour cream cookies. I think those are the ones my mom used to make too and I never got the recipe before she passed away. 

Care to share any other recipes?? I love old cookbooks too. What year is yours? 

Elsa


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Years ago my folks raised a few steers & when they were butchered Mom asked for all the "specialty" meats. The only thing she couldn't face eating was the brains. They stayed in the freezer for so long she finally cooked them up as a treat for the dog & cats. 

If I remember right (it's been a lot of years) it smelled just like liver. I bet if Mom had served it creamed I would have thought it was liver & chowed down.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

OK Wyld Thang....admit it!!!! It was a "set-up" when you gave me the recipe for the sour cream chocolate chip cookie recipe!!!!!! I made a batch for a bake sale and the grandkids got a taste of them.......now it is all over!!!!!.....MAKE MORE, MAKE MORE!!!! You knew this was going to happen....didn't you? Bad Wyld Thang!!!!! LOL! They are wonderful....(too good, I don't need the calories). The grandkids thank you!!!!! (me too again).


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm making some too right now, light and fluffy, my kids are all tingly feeling about them too 

I baked them at 375 for 9 minutes and used 4 cups flour, I'll play around with the amount of flour, yummy! haha glad you liked it!!!!!


----------

